# Mystery 80's MTB



## velomann (May 29, 2009)

I posted this in bikeforums, but dumbly neglected the real experts here. Maybe someone can help me out...


I've been watching a craigslist posting for a $25 mountain bike and finally 
hooked up with the seller today. It was one of those nondescript postings 
of an ugly no-name bike that could have been crap. But looking at the 
pictures some BOB-ish things stood out to me that made it worth 
investigating: 
Suntour XC-II beartrap pedals 
Shimano Deerhead friction shifters 
Shimano BR AT-50 Canti brakes 
Blackburn rear rack 
The bike also had some pretty ghetto features like: 
White duct-taped saddle 
Cable lock around the top tube I suspected (rightly) had no key 
black spatter paint job - I suspect not stock, but if so it was carefully 
done. 
I can find no manufacturer markings on the frame anywhere, but it has a few 
characteristics that appear to be stock and should help narrow it. If these 
sound familiar to you, chime in: 
Chrome unicrown fork (no low-rider braze-ons) 
Black/dark gray Araya rims 
biopace 21-speed drivetrain 
reinforced lug-like seattube collar 
25.4 seatpost 


I can't currently ppost a picture link (haven't posted enough here yet) but if you go to Picassa and do a search for "mystery 80's MTB" it should come up.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

You can still post a link.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Maybe a Stumpjumper. Does it have a serial number?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Serial number start with DS? Guessing because that was an early color out of Dodson and they made bikes for Specialized, Univega, Iron Horse, Coyote/Research Dynamics, Timberlin and many others. I know Timberlin had a Trailblazer model LX equipped with that paint scheme.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

gossamer klein, or a fat chance


:I


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

hollister said:


> gossamer klein, or a fat chance
> 
> :I


Negative on both. It's a steel frame, which nixes Klein. And the stays don't have the bullets on the end, so it's not a Fat.

I think it looks Diamond Back-esque, at least the paint. They had a few bikes, like the Apex, Topanga, and Sorrento, that had paint like that.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

(>_<) it's a Ritchey.


----------



## velomann (May 29, 2009)

I'm almost sure the frame was repainted - a couple others have said it looks like "hammerite" which I'm not familiar with. It was done well, but when looked closely, a couple of the bolts for the rear rack also have the same paint. 

Negative on the serial number. The paint isn't super-thick, but I couldn't find a trace of a serial # under the cable guide plate beneath the bottom bracket. And if it was repainted, that would explain the mish-mash of parts; some features point to early indexing, but then there's the Deerhead shifters (which are an upgrade, IMHO:thumbsup:

But keep it coming - I think the reinforced seat tube cluster and 25.4 seat post size are pretty specific clues to something, but what?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Agree that it looks like a DaimondBack if that is original paint. The photos don't show key details like close-ups of seat cluster and BB.

Not a Ritchey.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

djmuff said:


> Negative on both. It's a steel frame, which nixes Klein. And the stays don't have the bullets on the end, so it's not a Fat.


that paint is pretty unique, and those stays are kinda pointed...

in that case I'm gonna go with VVA, or a super custom American

:/


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djmuff said:


> Negative on both. It's a steel frame, which nixes Klein. And the stays don't have the bullets on the end, so it's not a Fat.
> 
> I think it looks Diamond Back-esque, at least the paint. They had a few bikes, like the Apex, Topanga, and Sorrento, that had paint like that.


Never heard of Diamond Back. I'm gonna guess Klein as well.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Never heard of Diamond Back. I'm gonna guess Klein as well.





longfinkillie said:


> (>_<) it's a Ritchey.


Ha. Funny!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It's the missing Beryllium bike.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

velomann said:


> But keep it coming - I think the reinforced seat tube cluster and 25.4 seat post size are pretty specific clues to something, but what?


The seat post size leaves out the Stumpjumper.


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

I had a bike with that exact paint job and it was a Diamond Back. I liked it because it had neon pink and green Diamond Back stickers on it! It was so cool that someone stole it!!


----------



## velomann (May 29, 2009)

*Here's a couple more pics*


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

looks like a faux lug on the top tube

probably an annapurna


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

hollister said:


> probably an annapurna


I think you might be onto something.


----------



## skoda (Sep 27, 2010)

That seat tube lug was actually reinforcement for the fastback seat stays. Does this lead any one of the MTBR Guru's to hazard a guess? I seem to recall some Specialized bikes having fastback stays. The paint work does in fact appear well done. Taiwan build??


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Hammerite was a paint available in the US in the early 90's or so which you could paint metal surfaces with directly, without primer. It had a gloppy texture and I think had little micro-pieces of glass in it. I painted the front porch railing with it once- it was not conceived for bike use, per se.


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

somewhere i have a box or two of tje early 90's DB paint samples ... i will dig em up and see if this is a match


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

muddybuddy said:


> I think you might be onto something.


Isn't there a thread with a ground up restoration on one? I'm sure there was lots of photos of the joints.


----------



## deumlingx (Aug 7, 2007)

This Topanga has the same paint and same lug/gusset at the top of the seat tube, FWIW
1990 Diamondback Topanga | Retrobike


----------



## Azaleaschwinnrider (Aug 6, 2021)

I just stumbled upon this thread, and I know exactly what this bike is.
Its a 1990-1992 Timberlin Ridge Runner
Only sold at Wisconsin Cycle from the late 80s to late 90s


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Repack Rider said:


> Agree that it looks like a DaimondBack if that is original paint. The photos don't show key details like close-ups of seat cluster and BB.
> 
> Not a Ritchey.


Immediately what I thought. Diamondback.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Azaleaschwinnrider said:


> I just stumbled upon this thread, and I know exactly what this bike is.
> Its a 1990-1992 Timberlin Ridge Runner
> Only sold at Wisconsin Cycle from the late 80s to late 90s
> View attachment 1942189
> View attachment 1942188


not that bike, it doesnt have the wishbone seatstays.


----------

